# Biete: S7-200 Profibus-Modul EM277 (S7-22X) Neu.



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Biete S7-200 Profibus DP Modul Für S7 22X (Ab CPU 222)
Siemens-Nr: 6ES7 277-0AA21-0XA0
RS-Best-Nr: 374-8935
Neu, in offener OVP.
Originalpreis bei RS: 221,00€ + Mwst.
Wegen Fehlkauf für 150€.

Gruß
Timo


----------

